# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Пропущенная фраза во Введении к Бхагавад-Гите

## Гокуланатх дас

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны

Самый последний абзац Введения к Бхагавад-Гите начинается фразой
*In this present day, people are very much eager to have one scripture, one God, one religion and one occupation.*
(https://www.vedabase.com/en/bg/introduction)

В русском переводе эта фраза вообще отсутствует. Абзац начинается со следующей за ней фразы.
*Экам шастрам деваки-путра-гитам: пусть же люди поймут, что есть только одно писание, общее для всех — «Бхагавад-гита».*
(https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/introduction)

Поэтому возникает два вопроса:
1. Почему опустили эту фразу?
2. Что собственно она значит? Честно говоря, звучит странно и, на мой поверхностный взгляд, не соответствует действительности. Возможно поэтому переводчики и не решились оставить ее в тексте.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны


Харе Кришна! И вы примите мои поклоны.



> Поэтому возникает два вопроса:
> 1. Почему опустили эту фразу?


Хороший вопрос. Мне это тоже интересно. Лучше всего было бы, конечно, спросить переводчика, но, мне кажется, она уже не вспомнит, почему именно так - ведь "Гиту" переводили больше двадцати лет назад, и, насколько мне известно, обсуждений с тех времен не сохранилось. Могу только предположить, что русскоязычные редакторы, желая сделать текст наиболее приближенным к оригиналу, воспользовались неотредактированной записью Шрилы Прабхупады, в которой эта фраза идет не сразу после санскритской цитаты, а почти в самом конце. Но это только мое предположение.



> 2. Что собственно она значит? Честно говоря, звучит странно и, на мой поверхностный взгляд, не соответствует действительности. Возможно поэтому переводчики и не решились оставить ее в тексте.


Я думаю, Прабхупада говорит здесь о том, что человечество, устав от раздоров, ищет мира и единства. Вот как эта фраза звучит у Прабхупады: "The people are very much anxious to have one religion, one God, one scripture, and one business or one activity of life... Krsna is not sectarian God.".

----------

